

Retina MacBook Pro is the least repairable laptop ever, says iFixit - factorialboy
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/13/retina-macbook-pro-teardown/

======
factorialboy
_IFixit notes that the new MacBook Pro’s RAM is soldered into the logic board,
there’s a proprietary non-upgradeable SSD, and the battery is glued into the
case (which means trouble if you ever try to disassemble the computer).

Perhaps the biggest potential issue, iFixit says the entire display assembly
is fused, which means you’ll have to replace the entire thing if any aspect of
it fails. If you’re not under AppleCare, that will likely be a very expensive
repair._

